# "Why am I depressed?"



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Can therapy answer this question?

I know I can (and do) take drugs for depression and SA, but there must be an underlying cause. There is nothing "wrong" with my life. I live comfortably and I'm not miserable with my job. Yet I keep getting depressed if try to quit meds for a few months. Is there a doctor/therapist/priest out there that deals with this sort of thing?

I've seen one therapist for several sessions a while ago. She was nice, but useless. After a bit of internet searching, I came across a therapy center called "A Place of Hope" that happens to be in my area, in Washington state. Anybody have any experience or opinion of this place?

http://www.aplaceofhope.com


----------



## Olga9 (Aug 22, 2013)

eyedlemon said:


> Yet I keep getting depressed if try to quit meds for a few months. Is there a doctor/therapist/priest out there that deals with this sort of thing?


May be it's a biological issue?
Some people are just born predisposed to depression and anxiety. I'm one of them, and I have take meds for the rest of my life.


----------



## don2111 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not exactly in the same place as you but very similar. I've taken medications and sure they help my depression but I want to get to the underlying cause. Meds are toxic band aids in my opinion. I don't like my job but having a good one would make no difference. I don't have the want to have a fulfilling life because life isn't worthwhile for me. I don't know why but I've been referred to another type of psychologist which helps to change the thinking style, that is what is keeping the depression alive. I hope that's what it is


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Olga9 said:


> May be it's a biological issue?
> Some people are just born predisposed to depression and anxiety. I'm one of them, and I have take meds for the rest of my life.


I'm hoping that's not true for me, but I will continue to take meds if I have no other option.



don2111 said:


> I don't know why but I've been referred to another type of psychologist which helps to change the thinking style, that is what is keeping the depression alive. I hope that's what it is


That sounds like CBT. The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced that I may have a spiritual problem. I'm not overly religious, but I do believe some of us need a greater and deeper meaning in our lives.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

If you have social anxiety, the depression might be caused by a lack of meaningful social interaction. About 50 to 60% of people with social anxiety disorder suffer from depression and in most cases, the social anxiety came first.


----------



## don2111 (Jul 9, 2013)

eyedlemon said:


> That sounds like CBT. The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced that I may have a spiritual problem. I'm not overly religious, but I do believe some of us need a greater and deeper meaning in our lives.


Apparently it's not it's called short term psychodynamic psychotherapy. I saw this psychologist just recently and it seems to be different to CBT. Yes I also thought it may be that, if I knew what my lifes purpose was and how i could use my skills to fulfill that purpose then maybe I'd be interested in life. Tho maybe not because I understand that the purpose of life is provide our unique abilities and talents to the world so it can........ ah i don't know the words here but even then that doesn't interest me. It's like life's just not for me and my reality continuously proves that too me


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

eyedlemon said:


> Can therapy answer this question?
> 
> I know I can (and do) take drugs for depression and SA, but there must be an underlying cause. There is nothing "wrong" with my life. I live comfortably and I'm not miserable with my job. Yet I keep getting depressed if try to quit meds for a few months. Is there a doctor/therapist/priest out there that deals with this sort of thing?
> 
> ...


Psychologically there are only 2 causes for depression, a hurt or an unfulfilled need. I think the reason you are depressed is because you have social anxiety and can't interact with people the way you want to, what you can do about it is make a decision and start to workout or cognitive-behavorial therapy.

Yeah, I had this problem too with a therapist, he didn't really know much about psychology, unfortunately there are many thereapists that have no ideea what social anxiety is and don't know anything about CBT, you can try "overcome social anxiety step by step" audio program if you want, it's made by an expert in social anxiety and you can do it at home.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

My therapist did nothing for me, just kept telling me to be aware of my chain of thoughts during my depression, k so now what doc?


----------

